# Deeply Discharged Battery Question



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I left my switch on and discharged my battery Odyssey AGM down to around 8.5v. I'm going to charge it with the Odyssey charger I have but wondering if I get stuck can I charge it with the spare space I have in my truck for a second battery? 

I don't have a second battery laying around but could hook up the truck battery in parallel and monitor it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

NOCO Genius chargers can bring it back to life. They claim to bring them back from as low as 1v. In my opinion the best out there. I have put several of their bank chargers on customer’s boats. But you can get their small portable Genius for just under $30. Well worth it to keep around the house. And it will save your expensive Odyssey. They have a ton of features including conditioning. You can charge just about any battery even liFe. Sounds a good excuse to get one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> NOCO Genius chargers can bring it back to life. In my opinion the best out there. I have put several bank chargers on customer’s boats. But you can get their small portable Genius for just under $30. Well worth it to keep around the house. And it will save your expensive Odyssey. They have a ton of features including conditioning. You can charge just about any battery even liFe


100%


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm wondering what was discharging your battery?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

jonny said:


> NOCO Genius chargers can bring it back to life. They claim to bring them back from as low as 1v. In my opinion the best out there. I have put several of their bank chargers on customer’s boats. But you can get their small portable Genius for just under $30. Well worth it to keep around the house. And it will save your expensive Odyssey. They have a ton of features including conditioning. You can charge just about any battery even liFe. Sounds a good excuse to get one.





Smackdaddy53 said:


> 100%


Thank you guys. 

Jonny sending you a few spots on your other post on spots.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

mwolaver said:


> I'm wondering what was discharging your battery?


Great question. My guess is the GPS is drawing something. 

The bilge and indicator LED does have a direct wire but that's not it as it's never been a problem before.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Do you have any power pole type anchors?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

stoked said:


> Do you have any power pole type anchors?


No. GPS, tabs, lights and outboard are the only electronics. The direct wire on the bilge pump too. I'm guessing it's the GPS.

The trolling motor is on a separate circuit.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Good news is my 20 year old Dual Pro brought it back


----------



## tntarpon (Jan 4, 2020)

jonny said:


> NOCO Genius chargers can bring it back to life. They claim to bring them back from as low as 1v. In my opinion the best out there. I have put several of their bank chargers on customer’s boats. But you can get their small portable Genius for just under $30. Well worth it to keep around the house. And it will save your expensive Odyssey. They have a ton of features including conditioning. You can charge just about any battery even liFe. Sounds a good excuse to get one.


Thank you for this info!
I was about to push the button ordering one before I read a review that it "might" be complicated to use. Supposedly you need to know the condition of the battery in setting up the charger?

Any input on the ease of use for this charger? I currently have an old Schumaker (sp) that I have used for many years, but certainly don't mind getting an upgrade.

Thanks!


----------

